# Turnkey Salatin-Method Farm For Sale in East Tennessee



## DaziAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

If you want to kick start your farming business without taking years to learn, months to buy animals and wait for them to grow, months to start making money, and get complete immersion training beginning day one, this is the farm for you!
This very successful, rapidly growing, 26-acre (+18 rental acres) farm in Eastern Tennessee has a stellar reputation for providing beyond-organic meats to the Chattanooga, Knoxville, Cleveland, and Crossville market. 100% grass-fed beef and lamb, pastured poultry, and forest-raised pork are sold both wholesale and retail, on and off the farm, and the demand just keeps on growing.
With complete infrastructure in place (see inventory, below) multiple species are moved around the farm in a carefully orchestrated ballet, making their forage the most palatable and the grass grow.
The 2-bedroom home is secluded at the end of a semi-private drive and comes complete with a separate entrance office/storefront where customers can pick up their orders and purchase the handmade soaps on display.
Beautiful flower beds are arranged around the property, creating beauty year round, and there's a pretty little spring that flows near the house and down past the weeping willow.
The property was previously parceled and can easily house multiple homes for those looking for a family compound/business.


*Inventory Includes:*
*Livestock*

Black Angus steer herd
Scottish Highland herd, including 1 proven bull and 1 pregnant heifer
100+ laying hens (Red Star, Rhode Island Reds, and Cochins)
12 Katahdin sheep, including 1 proven ram and 3 proven ewes
Heritage breed hog herd (Berkshire, Chinese Spotted, Tamworth, Duroc, Hampshire, and Hereford)
Jumbo Cornish Cross meat birds (number changes by week due to processing and new inventory arriving)--including 500 reserved orders through the season
Turkeys and ducks (number changes due to processing and new inventory arriving)
*Farm*

Private but with easy access for customers
Within 50-mile food-shed of Chattanooga (awesome food scene in this little city!)
Well water (fresh, pure, tasty!)
Several natural springs
Numerous fruit trees
Thousands of blackberry bushes
Many established garden beds full of beautiful flowers
Hardwood forests
4 pastures (+ extra pastures on no-fee rental farm)
Established hog paddocks in woods for rotation
Cross-fenced pastures
*Vehicles*

1 Honda ATV with trailer
1 &#8220;egg mobile&#8221; (can be pulled with ATV)
1 1998 Ford F-150
1 Toro zero-turn lawn mower
*Equipment*

Electric ropes and solar energizers for cattle movement
Electric netting and solar energizers for sheep and hen protection and movement
Battery energizer for hog movement in the woods
Featherman Equipment processing center, including 16 kill cones and stand, scalder, plucker, and eviscerating table
5 10' x 10' moveable chicken shelters
4 flatbed freezers
3 refrigerators
*Tools* (including a variety of electric saws)

Air compressor
1 log splitter (like new)
2 chainsaws (1 new)
Waterers, feeders, cattle troughs, rabbit hutch
3 heavy duty coolers for market
Soap making equipment and supplies
8 raised garden beds for square-foot gardening
4 compost bins (with ready-to-use, organic compost)
20 feed storage bins
Numerous water/feed buckets
*Buildings*

3 bay garage including work benches, chicken processing center, and other storage
2 bay pole barn
2 bedroom house with living room, family room, large kitchen, dining room, and sun room/store front/office
Tankless water heater
Ventless washer/dryer
Air conditioning
10' x 24' hoop-style greenhouse with nesting boxes for over-wintering laying hens
10' x 6' brooder house (with lights)
Chicken coop with run
*Business*

Established blog-style website with GoDaddy account management, including email
Online market website
Listings on numerous online local food websites and search engines
Established placement at Chattanooga and Crossville Farmers' Markets
Complete farmers' market setup, including tables, chairs, tent, soap display boxes, and signs
Extensive customer database
Existing inventory
CSA share accounts through October
Established Facebook and Twitter accounts with large following
Rental farm agreement (free!)
Fully-established rotational grazing plan across four lush pastures
1 month farm management mentoring of new owners. Includes:
Animal movement and feeding
Animal processing
Farmers' markets
Website maintenance
Soap making
Marketing
Established relationships with hog, cattle, and sheep providers
Established relationships with local restaurants
Outstanding reputation for providing beyond-organic meats
Pre-sold cattle and Thanksgiving turkeys
Large and small file cabinets
Soap supply storage and molds
New HP printer/copier/scanner
Established PayPal account

For more information, contact our realtor, Van Marler, at [email protected] or 423-667-5456


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Price? And how long is the term on the lease?


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Why are you moving? Is this setup not working out for you? How long have you had the business going? I agree, what is the price, and what is the terms on the lease?


----------



## DaziAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

The price is $395,000 and the lease is open - ended; the owner isn't doing anything with the property and just wants to see animals on it. 

We're selling because I have elderly, sick parents in Northern California who we need to be near and take care of; there's a 600- acre semi-working ranch there on which we're going to duplicate this model on a larger scale. Trust me. .. this model WORKS and while we're loathe to sell on one hand, We know we can duplicate it with ease in a market that's crying out for clean food.


----------

